

Taking on Big Telecom: A Trip to the CRTC's UBB Hearings - ntownsend
http://torontoist.com/2011/07/mark_coatsworth_at_the_crtc_public_hearings_on_ubb.php

======
ntownsend
Lesson learned: the public can (and must) stop big telecom putting Canada in a
digital ghetto.

